# Bully Shows



## BIG BLUE (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello All, 

I was thinking about entering my pup in one of the bully shows in my area and I wanted to know if I have to be ABKC registered to do so? Because at this time I'm only ukc registered in am going send in to have him registered with the ABKC but until then can I protect will I have to wait? 

Thanks again!


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

Your dog doesnt have to be registered at this time. You can get a temporary registration at the show, and then you have ten days to do the official registration. After 2011, however, there will be no temp tickets and no more allowing UKC dogs into the registry.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

BullyDoc said:


> Your dog doesnt have to be registered at this time. You can get a temporary registration at the show, and then you have ten days to do the official registration. After 2011, however, there will be no temp tickets and no more allowing UKC dogs into the registry.


BD! YAY!!!!!! Thank you woman!


----------



## BullyDoc (Jun 11, 2011)

LMAO!:rofl:


----------

